# We are home - Disaster Number Two



## JockandRita

Hi all,

We are home now after disaster number two struck.

It's all in >>Here<< just four days into the big adventure.

J & R.


----------



## artona

Hi

Phew, hard luck mate, what is going on!!!

stew


----------



## peedee

What terrible bad luck, was it a new or a reconditioned engine? I cannot believe this can happen to a new one 8O Hope all goes well with the repairs and you are soon reliably back on the road.

peedee


----------



## JockandRita

Thanks guys,

It was a new Fiat engine, straight out of the box. Perhaps A & R Services of Sheffield will have the answers. :x :x :x 

Anyway, I have told Equity Red Star that the MH will go to Ford and Slater's in our home area, when it returns to the UK.


Jock.


----------



## Pusser

Just read SidT's and now yours and wondering if I should venture out in mine to go to Devon. I do hope things take a turn for the better. I think once you are safely home things will feel a lot better even if they are not.


----------



## geraldandannie

Oh jeez, Jock, what awful luck  

I'm really sorry. Can't think of anything more to say.

Gerald


----------



## 1946

That is awful. I am so sorry that this all happened.
We had it as well with a brand new belt. It snapped when we rolled of the boat in Dover.


Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## wakk44

B****y Hell Jock,

I can't believe what bad luck you are having,at least it sounds like the insurance and recovery are working well.When things have settled down perhaps a report on them would be useful.

Best of luck,I think your due some,and let's hope these things go in threes and you've had your 3 now.

Steve


----------



## JockandRita

Thanks all,



Pusser said:


> Just read SidT's and now yours and wondering if I should venture out in mine to go to Devon. I do hope things take a turn for the better. I think once you are safely home things will feel a lot better even if they are not.


Get you and yours down that road to Devon mate. It'll only sit there and depreciate otherwise. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

wakk44 said:


> B****y Hell Jock,
> 
> I can't believe what bad luck you are having,at least it sounds like the insurance and recovery are working well.When things have settled down perhaps a report on them would be useful.
> 
> Best of luck,I think your due some,and let's hope these things go in threes and you've had your 3 now.
> 
> Steve


Cheers Steve,

Once I know the score, I'll reveal all. TBH, I am expecting someone, somewhere along the line to try and squirm their way out of this one.

Jock.


----------



## peedee

It all sounds like another reason not to buy Fiat? Which engine was it ?

peedee


----------



## chrisgog

Not a very nice thing to happen. Hope everything gets sorted soon
chris


----------



## sallytrafic

You don't have much luck with 'b's do you Jock? First a bollard now a belt best you learn this text word 'blx'. Its a bit milder than what Doreen said when I just told her.

How is Rita taking it all? Perhaps you should put her on here so we can sympathise.

Chin up, see you on Early Birds.


----------



## Chascass

What a nightmare, keep your chin up

Charlie


----------



## Rapide561

*Fiat engine*

Jock and Rita - there is nothing I can say really, other than I hope that you are sorted soon.

Britannia Rescue have certainly been tested.

Russell


----------



## asprn

JockandRita said:


> We are home now after disaster number two struck.


Jock,

That's awful - what rotten luck.  Tell Rita we're thinking of her (and you).

Dougie.


----------



## 94055

Jock and Rita
What a bummer 8O Your not having much luck at all. The main thing is it can be sorted and I think you will be onto them constantly after last time. Keep us informed mate and hope to see you again soon.

Steve


----------



## asprn

peedee said:


> It all sounds like another reason not to buy Fiat? Which engine was it ?


The one in the front?  8O

Dougie.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Shirley and Sid, so sorry to hear of your woes and we hope all goes well with the recovery of the m/h, one good thing is that you are both unhurt and the m/h engine is under warranty.

Now poor Rita and Jock with problems, give them our best wishes when you contact them.

I thought i had bad luck at Nerja when i broke my right hand/wrist but i managed to drive home albeit with one hand and a Knob.
(on the streering wheel) :wink: 

Bob


----------



## DABurleigh

Nothing I can say, Jock, other than at your lowest points, try thinking that it COULD have been worse. With your experiences, hard I know :-(

Dave


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Flippin 'eck Jock, what can I say. Hope you get sorted "again" very soon mate.

PM in your inbox.

Take care Jock, keep your chin up.

Johnny F


----------



## eddied

*Disaster*

 Buon giorno, what a terrible thing to happen at the start of a holiday. I do feel for you, as I had a little setback (but nothing as disastrous as this) at the start of a trip in Jan. Also just been reading your friends (Jock and Rita)account of their problem in Girona. As I said there, what a weird coincidence  
Hope you manage to get all sorted soon - and at least nobody was physically injured, which is the main concern. (Unless somebody gets physically injured in some mechanic's workshop? :wink: )
saluti,
eddied


----------



## peedee

asprn said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> It all sounds like another reason not to buy Fiat? Which engine was it ?
> 
> 
> 
> The one in the front? 8O
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

   I of course meant what model! It would be interesting to know is it one of the latest or one of the more reputable older ones?

peedee


----------



## litcher

Oh Jock, I'm so sorry to hear your news. I do hope you get things sorted out quickly.

Viv


----------



## teemyob

*oh dear*

Hello,

How annoying. Sorry to hear of your troubles. I have not had the time to read the entire two disasters.

What Manufacturer Chassis have you got all these problems with?

Trev.


----------



## autostratus

JockandRita said:


> ......Anyway, I have told Equity Red Star that the MH will go to Ford and Slater's in our home area, when it returns to the UK.
> 
> Jock.


Hi Jock and Rita

So sorry to hear of your troubles.

We know the feeling you and SidT are going through with regard to your vehicle being transported home without you in charge.

When we broke down near Perigueux 5 years ago Peugeot wanted to transport the vehicle back to the Uk for repair. We managed to persuade them to have it done in France and we were thus spared the worry of wondering what was going to happen to our possessions on the journey back to England.


----------



## peejay

Bloody hell Jock, you don't have much luck do you and it seem SidT doesn't either 
Lets hope you and Rita have an incident and problem free journey back home and lets hope its second time lucky with fixing the van, hopefully Ford and Slater can do a better job this time round.

Pete


----------



## LPDrifter

That is really tough luck...especially since you did all the right things
Getting a new engine fitted, you might have looked forward to tens of 
thousands of reliable travelling..

All I can say is I wish you both well and hope you get back on the 
road soon


----------



## zulurita

So sorry Jock & Rita to read of your problems at the start of what was supposed to be an adventure.

You wouldn't expect this to happen with a new engine, did they not fit the CAM belt properly?

Hope it all gets sorted quickly.


----------



## Regal

Hi Jock & Rita

What can I say we feel for you both, as a previous post mentions you have had your 3 so from now on you will be trouble free. 

We start our two and a half month trip at the end of this month I can't imagine how we would feel if it were cut short. 

At least a vehicle can be repaired and it could have been worse but probably that's not much consolation.

Can I suggest that if you feel someone is going to wriggle out of this one, you get an independent engineer's report carried out on the vehicle before any rectification work has been carried out.

Good Luck

Steve


----------



## JockandRita

peedee said:


> It all sounds like another reason not to buy Fiat? Which engine was it ?
> 
> peedee


*Hi peedee*, it was the 2.8TDi, of which I am informed, can exceed 500,000 miles if serviced properly. Appparently it is a good strong engine!!!

*Hi Frank*, I did ask Rita, but she has politely declined, however, on her behalf, she has asked me to thank everyone, for their kind sentiments and best wishes, and that she takes comfort from them.

Thanks to all who have posted/replied.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## JockandRita

zulurita said:


> So sorry Jock & Rita to read of your problems at the start of what was supposed to be an adventure.
> 
> You wouldn't expect this to happen with a new engine, did they not fit the CAM belt properly?
> 
> Hope it all gets sorted quickly.


Hi Rita, and thanks.

I can't say at this point in time, but I do have my suspicions. 8O

We once had a Sierra diesel with a timing chain, and later, a Granada diesel with timing gears. Neither of those engines gave us any bother.
I have never been able to comprehend why a "rubber band" should be the prime component used, to keep several pieces of "metal machinery in time with each other. Drive belts, certainly, but not timing belts.

Perhaps some engineering person can enlighten me, as there is obviously some reason for such a set up.

Jock.


----------



## 100004

Money :lol: They can't charge for replacing chains and gears that don't wear out. Plus, think of all those lovely new engines, to replace all the bent valve ones. H


----------



## JockandRita

homerdog said:


> Money :lol: They can't charge for replacing chains and gears that don't wear out. Plus, think of all those lovely new engines, to replace all the bent valve ones. H


Cheers H,

That's really made my day. :roll: :roll: :roll:

:wink: :wink: :wink:

Jock.


----------



## peedee

What does a new engine comprise of? I would have thought it came with all the internals already fitted including the cam belt ?

peedee


----------



## Carper

Sorry to hear your news Jock. Hopefully you will be back on the road soon. 

Doug


----------



## Autoquest

Rotten Luck.. Hope you get it all sorted soon.


----------



## exmusso

*Disaster2*

Hi Jock and Rita,

What rotten luck. One would have thought you would have been fine with your new engine being the last thing to worry about.

Obviously if the cambelt went before you left the UK, it would have saved a load of hassle. Not to mention the tolls on the autoroutes.

Just a thought - if you were touring in a rental motohome or car and it broke down, you would expect a like for like replacement so as not to spoil your holiday.

Some car insurance companies offer to provide a similar vehicle if yours is off the road.

As there are numerous motorhome hirers abroad, surely it could be possible for your insurance company to arrange rental to enable holiday to be continued and all or most of the contents of your own vehicle transferred to the rental vehicle. Offsetting hotel accommodation and flights home along with possibly reduced repair and transport costs may actually work out cheaper.

Cheers,
Alan and Lesley


----------



## 105525

homerdog said:


> Money :lol: They can't charge for replacing chains and gears that don't wear out. Plus, think of all those lovely new engines, to replace all the bent valve ones. H


money is the only reason.
theres no reason why a well serviced diesel engine cant do 3 or 400,000 mls if serviced properly
this only means engine oil change every few thousand mls
air filter twice a year.
fuel filter depending on your milage and fuel used
this would.nt have any bearing on an engine problem
though.
that was definitely bad luck on you two.


----------



## carolgavin

So sorry to hear of your misfortunes, hope you get everything sorted out to your satisfaction!! If anyone tries to wriggle out of it just give a call to the motorhomefacts massive we will sort em out 

Hope you get back on the road soon


----------



## aido

*post subject*

J&R
Sorry to read of your misfortune .
I always say when we return from a trip to the Continent how luckey we were that everthing went well on the journey, considering what can happen.
Hope the future is brigher. 

Aido


----------



## vardy

Hi Jock and Rita. Nice to hear you are back safe and sound. Bet your ins co won't be sending any more MH's out of town!

Forgive me if I have a bit of a convoluted mind, but I always think that setbacks which avert our planned path and progress in life can sometimes be a twist of fate to keep us out of harms way.

Especially if the folk are the genuine article. I know loads of stuff happens to nice people too, but quite often we hear about near misses/lucky escapes and such. Y'know, REALLY lucky people. - Perhaps this was one of those times. Maybe it was part of the plot and if you'd gone on, the consequences could have included something worse.

Perhaps St Christopher snapped your cambelt! To SAVE you.

No - I'm not religious, just a little bit on the canny side. One way to look at it though.

My very best to you, I hope it and your goods get home OK. Keep a lookout for yourselves -don't let it get you down. H xxxxxx


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all,

Many thanks for all the messages and good wishes. They are a bonus.



vardy said:


> Hi Jock and Rita. Nice to hear you are back safe and sound. Bet your ins co won't be sending any more MH's out of town!
> 
> Forgive me if I have a bit of a convoluted mind, but I always think that setbacks which avert our planned path and progress in life can sometimes be a twist of fate to keep us out of harms way.
> 
> Especially if the folk are the genuine article. I know loads of stuff happens to nice people too, but quite often we hear about near misses/lucky escapes and such. Y'know, REALLY lucky people. - Perhaps this was one of those times. Maybe it was part of the plot and if you'd gone on, the consequences could have included something worse.
> 
> Perhaps St Christopher snapped your cambelt! To SAVE you.
> 
> No - I'm not religious, just a little bit on the canny side. One way to look at it though.
> 
> My very best to you, I hope it and your goods get home OK. Keep a lookout for yourselves -don't let it get you down. H xxxxxx


Hi Helena, and thanks.

You aren't telepathic or psychic by any chance?

My reason for asking is that Rita and I have discussed this possible situation, ie, fate somewhere along the line deciding that we were not going to meet up with Sid & Shirley, and likewise for them too.
We certainly feel that there is something in what you say.

Weird, or what?

Jock.


----------



## Pusser

I was thinking that perhaps it is worth having the odd disaster just to get back on here and be loveed and cherished by 10000 members. (Actually, on balance, perhaps not 8O )


----------



## JockandRita

Pusser said:


> I was thinking that perhaps it is worth having the odd disaster just to get back on here and be loveed and cherished by 10000 members. (Actually, on balance, perhaps not 8O )


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.

P.S. Off to the travel agents now. 8O


----------



## Briarose

Hi to both of you I am so sorry to learn of your problems what a shame........having just returned ourselves I can imagine how you must be feeling when you are so looking forward to something.


----------



## JockandRita

peedee said:


> What does a new engine comprise of? I would have thought it came with all the internals already fitted including the cam belt ?
> 
> peedee


Apparently not Peedee, well certainly not on a short engine, ie, the cylinder head and block. 
It comes with the pulleys and tensioners in place, but not with the belts fitted.

The timing belt is done before the other components such as the alternator, power steering pump and air con compressor, etc, are fitted from the old engine.

Jock.


----------



## Suenliam

Hi Jock and Rita. I have just read your details and I am so depressed for you. Perhaps the only thing you can take heart from is that you are safe and well. I often wondered if Britannia would come up trumps as their rescue service seemed too good to be true. Fortunately we have not had to use it with the MH on the continent but it is reassuring to know they will do the business. 

Hope the travel agent has some good news for you and something to look forward to.

Sue


----------



## JockandRita

Suenliam said:


> Hi Jock and Rita. I have just read your details and I am so depressed for you. Perhaps the only thing you can take heart from is that you are safe and well. I often wondered if Britannia would come up trumps as their rescue service seemed too good to be true. Fortunately we have not had to use it with the MH on the continent but it is reassuring to know they will do the business.
> 
> Hope the travel agent has some good news for you and something to look forward to.
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue,

Thanks.

Re Britannia......yes, as it was a breakdown, they were excellent, once we got ourselves off the autoroute, (French Law thingy).

Re the local travel agents.....no joy there.  See 
>>Here<<

Jock.


----------



## SidT

Hi Jock & Rita, Just to let you know we are home safe and sound.
There may be something in this fate thing (Kismet). For most of our holiday we were planning to cross the Pyrennees through Pamplona and up to Hendaye and then to meet you at Mimizan, but we were told there was snow on the mountains and the weather was very bad in Western France so at the last minute changed our plans and stuck to the East and intended to head for the A75 when the accident occurred nr Girona, maybe if we had stuck to our plans something worse may have happened in the mountains so thats the way we look at it.
I am not too happy with AA Assist, they seem to want to do everything as cheaply as possible, even to asking if they could take the bike rack off and put it and 2 bikes inside to keep costs down, imagine the mess they would make inside the van. 
Sorry Jock I am hijacking your post. Glad you are home safe and sound and lets hope its sorted a lot faster than the last incident.
Cheers Sid


----------



## dikyenfo

I do hope that the warranty that accompanied your engine was for ancilliary items as small print often takes these out of the warranty. Hope yours is ok.


----------



## JockandRita

SidT said:


> Hi Jock & Rita, Just to let you know we are home safe and sound.
> There may be something in this fate thing (Kismet). For most of our holiday we were planning to cross the Pyrennees through Pamplona and up to Hendaye and then to meet you at Mimizan, but we were told there was snow on the mountains and the weather was very bad in Western France so at the last minute changed our plans and stuck to the East and intended to head for the A75 when the accident occurred nr Girona, maybe if we had stuck to our plans something worse may have happened in the mountains so thats the way we look at it.
> I am not too happy with AA Assist, they seem to want to do everything as cheaply as possible, even to asking if they could take the bike rack off and put it and 2 bikes inside to keep costs down, imagine the mess they would make inside the van.
> Sorry Jock I am hijacking your post. Glad you are home safe and sound and lets hope its sorted a lot faster than the last incident.
> Cheers Sid


Hi Sid & Shirley,

We are so pleased that you made it home safely, and no, you are not hijacking our post.

The last time our van was being repatriated in September 07, the carrier at that time wanted to take the the bikes off and shove them inside too. I absolutely refused to allow it, for all the same reasons.

When does the van come back Sid?

Jock.


----------



## mikeyv

JockandRita said:


> Apparently not Peedee, well certainly not on a short engine, ie, the cylinder head and block.


Sorry to hear of your troubles, you've certainly had your share of bad luck.
Re "short engine" - I've fitted a few in my dim and distant past, and they didn't include the cylinder head/heads.


----------



## JockandRita

mikeyv said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently not Peedee, well certainly not on a short engine, ie, the cylinder head and block.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of your troubles, you've certainly had your share of bad luck.
> Re "short engine" - I've fitted a few in my dim and distant past, and they didn't include the cylinder head/heads.
Click to expand...

Thanks mikeyv,

I could only go on what the repairer told me, ie, that he was fitting a new engine. Not being sure about the ancillaries, I enquired further, and he said, "its a new block complete with the head." 8O

This time however, he won't be getting anywhere near our MH, and it certainly won't be taking 3.5 months to repair either..................if I've got anything to do with it. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

JockandRita said:


> mikeyv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently not Peedee, well certainly not on a short engine, ie, the cylinder head and block.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of your troubles, you've certainly had your share of bad luck.
> Re "short engine" - I've fitted a few in my dim and distant past, and they didn't include the cylinder head/heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mikeyv,
> 
> I could only go on what the repairer told me, ie, that he was fitting a new engine. Not being sure about the ancillaries, I enquired further, and he said, "its a new block complete with the head." 8O
> 
> This time however, he won't be getting anywhere near our MH, and it certainly won't be taking 3.5 months to repair either..................if I've got anything to do with it. :wink:
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

If it is a 'block' it is unlikely to include the ancilliaries, one good point is that if the old timing belt snapped, they will have to fit a new one.

Try and get them to fit all new belts and hoses at the same time.

Regards and Good Luck for the future.

Peter


----------



## JockandRita

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikeyv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently not Peedee, well certainly not on a short engine, ie, the cylinder head and block.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of your troubles, you've certainly had your share of bad luck.
> Re "short engine" - I've fitted a few in my dim and distant past, and they didn't include the cylinder head/heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mikeyv,
> 
> I could only go on what the repairer told me, ie, that he was fitting a new engine. Not being sure about the ancillaries, I enquired further, and he said, "its a new block complete with the head." 8O
> 
> This time however, he won't be getting anywhere near our MH, and it certainly won't be taking 3.5 months to repair either..................if I've got anything to do with it. :wink:
> 
> Jock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it is a 'block' it is unlikely to include the ancilliaries, one good point is that if the old timing belt snapped, they will have to fit a new one.
> 
> Try and get them to fit all new belts and hoses at the same time.
> 
> Regards and Good Luck for the future.
> 
> Peter
Click to expand...

Hi Peter, Thanks.

Assuming that the repairer fitted the old belt to the new engine, it still shouldn't have snapped due to wear.........as I had a new belt fitted 18 months ago, less than 3,000km.

I was in the pub last night with a friend of mine who is an engineering apprentice training officer at Caterpillar/ Perkins Engines, here in Peterborough. 
He was telling me that if the cam/timing belt had been over tensioned, it would have been noisy. As there was no unusual noise to my ears, he seems to think that the belt had not been tensioned enough, allowing the timing to jump a tooth or two, thereby causing the belt to snap, between the pulleys, which is the usual place for it to break, apparently. 8O

He'll know, as he's been at it for over 40 years. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## 92859

*J&R*

Greetings,

Sorry to hear of your plight Jock, hope Rita's OK and the outcome is resolved favourably.

You would not believe it, a new engine eh?

Best of luck mate, once its sorted you can start your travels again, hopefully with better prospects.


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: J&R*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Sorry to hear of your plight Jock, hope Rita's OK and the outcome is resolved favourably.
> 
> You would not believe it, a new engine eh?
> 
> Best of luck mate, once its sorted you can start your travels again, hopefully with better prospects.


Thanks Peter,

We are both well thanks

How's things with you and Chris? Have you found a new passion wagon yet? :wink:

Jock.


----------



## 92859

*J&R*

Greetings,



> How's things with you and Chris? Have you found a new passion wagon yet?


Hmmmmmmmm, off to Peterborough in the car Jock, having two days there, take a wander round, we did go to NEC but found it hard going and left early without seeing a great deal, we have some ideas in sight, but could be back end when we get one ordered, possibly for 2009 delivery.


----------



## homenaway

Hi Jock and Rita,

Just got home from a short trip and read about your misfortune  

At least you are both safe and now home. Lets hope the motorhome doesn't take too long to get back and can be fixed more quickly than the previous repair.

I must avoid that garage in Sheffield when I need some servicing done.

Surely no "engineeer" would re-use an old service item component such as a cambelt on a new engine regardless of its previous service life??

Hope you can get back on the road again soon

Steve and Sheila


----------



## Sonesta

Oh dear Jock and Rita my heart goes out to you both and I am ao sorry to hear of your bad luck!

I hope you are starting to feel a bit better now you are home safe and sound and I know the kind words and the understanding shown to you from your friends and fellow members on this forum will be be proving to be invaluable to you at this moment in time. I know just how much comfort I got from the many kind messages posted on here for me and my husband when we encountered problems during our trip to Italy and I can never ever thank everyone enough for the lovely messages and moral support they gave us during our long journey home.

At least you are both safe and well and I am sure you will be back on the road before you know it.

Take care and good luck.

Sue x


----------



## JockandRita

homenaway said:


> Hi Jock and Rita,
> 
> Just got home from a short trip and read about your misfortune
> 
> At least you are both safe and now home. Lets hope the motorhome doesn't take too long to get back and can be fixed more quickly than the previous repair.
> 
> I must avoid that garage in Sheffield when I need some servicing done.
> 
> Surely no "engineeer" would re-use an old service item component such as a cambelt on a new engine regardless of its previous service life??
> 
> Hope you can get back on the road again soon
> 
> Steve and Sheila


Hi *Steve & Sheila*,

Thanks.

Re the re-using of the previous belt........probably not, but it is one of many possibilities.
However, until ERS's independent engineer gets his hands on it, I won't know for sure. 
The French Fiat agent wasn't very forthcoming with info, but did relay that he wanted me to get the authority for them to fit a replacement engine. 8O 8O 8O

Hi *Sue*,

Thanks for your kind words too. Fortunately for us it has only been dissapointing and inconvenient, compared to your Italian trip was surrounded by tragedy.

Take care,

J & R.


----------

